# Asda Smartprice Chicken Paste



## Lanny (May 12, 2019)

I’ve recently discovered this little gem of chicken paste for sandwiches & absolutely LOVE it AND it’s only 27p a jar that makes 2 sandwiches, Kingsmill medium sliced with crusts.

The only thing is, on the jar, the info says each 1/5 of a jar is so & so: I can’t, for the life of me, see how on earth you can make 5 sandwiches out of that little jar; COULD maybe squeeze an extra sandwich out of it but, it’ll be stingy!

I’m not a great fan of sandwich paste when I tried them before in the past but, having to count the pennies because of a recent HUGE electrics bill back in January, over 3 times my usual, I considered trying them again. This asda smartprice paste had the best reviews of all them & so, I started off by buying 1 jar & loved it!

Asda do a normal range chicken paste too at, what was 45p & now just discounted, 32p a jar with similarly great reviews but, I thought since the smartprice one is SO good I’ll stick with that one! I ordered a LOT more of it with my weekly shop this week but, when delivered they didn’t have enough in stock & substituted with a few jars of the slightly more expensive one. So, I got to try that one out as well with no extra cost to me!

The two taste exactly the same to me & the main difference is the fat content still 15g fat but, saturated fat is different; difference can be seen inside the jar as the normal price one is more yellow. Also, there are little bits of aspic jelly in the normal price one that isn’t in the smartprice one.

That may not make a difference to some people but, it DOES to me as I’m on a low fat diet due to liver problems & can’t handle eggs or the saturated fat in red meat! And, of course, the difference in price!

Oddly enough, it’s the smartprice one that has slightly more saturated fat! I wonder why that is?

I’ve posted the website info on both of these pastes for comparison!

Asda Chicken Paste

https://groceries.asda.com/product/sandwich-fillers-pastes-spreads/asda-chicken-paste/389988

Asda Smartprice Chicken Paste

https://groceries.asda.com/product/...-spreads/asda-smart-price-chicken-paste/22284


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2019)

I've just recently had a discussion about meat paste on FB, something we ate regularly as kids. My suspicion these days is what bits of the chicken go into it  Here's a tip from FB for getting the most from each jar


----------



## Lanny (May 12, 2019)

Yes! It’s a bit fiddly getting the paste out of the tiny jars!


----------



## Drummer (May 12, 2019)

Wow - that would be my total carbs for the day in one go - a chicken spread sandwich is not something I would ever consider putting on the menu. 
Why not get a pack of chicken thighs - they are about £2 - roast them on a rack so the fat drains off and then have one a day - real meat and probably less fat. You can put them in the freezer so they don't go off.

Why not get yourself onto a monthly paid dual fuel tariff? There are no quarterly bills to shock - the prices are lower and it is all done by the bank with you putting in your own meter readings so you can see how your consumption might be changing.
I just did mine in the last few days and saw that our monthly bills will be going down in the near future.


----------



## Lanny (May 12, 2019)

Oh! Just had some for lunch & had 1 sandwich of each paste: need 2 for a filling meal; when I only need 1.5 sandwiches if it’s ham!

I CAN taste the difference directly & I don’t like the taste of the fat as much in the normal price one: it’s slightly blander; yet at the same time a bit more peppery; the fat has toned down the chicken taste a bit so, I can taste the pepper more?

But, it might not be such a big difference for others as I can REALLY taste the fat in food & don’t like it since my diet change to low fat: maybe a bit of a Pavlovian response & association with how too much fat at once makes me feel; unpleasant trips to the bathroom! There’s a very well known psychological study, if you’ve ever done Psychology at GCSE level, where Pavlov used a bell just prior to feeding dogs: the dogs very quickly  associated the bell with food & salivated at the sound of it!


----------



## eggyg (May 12, 2019)

I have only clicked on this post because I thought it said ASDA smart price children! Should have went to SpecSavers! Re the paste, Shippams meat paste was a staple of my childhood, I clearly remember my mother spreading the paste as thin as she could, placing the thin sliced white bread on top and flattening it with her hand! My sister still does it!


----------



## Lanny (May 12, 2019)

Ah! So THAT’s how you get 5 sandwiches out of that tiny jar!

I’m clearly spreading too much then: greedy pig?


----------

